# Uk to Spain



## oceanwaves (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi, 

I’m 18 years old with high school qualifications and a btec health and social care in level 2 - I want to work in the health/social care sector and make a permanent move before brexit. I have family in Spain also. I’m also thinking of maybe doing a grado medió or grado superior as well in order to progress further.

Could this be a possibility? I’m able to get health insurance and accommodation.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

oceanwaves said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m 18 years old with high school qualifications and a btec health and social care in level 2 - I want to work in the health/social care sector and make a permanent move before brexit. I have family in Spain also. I’m also thinking of maybe doing a grado medió or grado superior as well in order to progress further.
> 
> ...


 It all depends on why you are coming to Spain and of course your language skills.
If you think you'd have better employment opportunities, well, I'm sorry to say that unemployment is much higher here than in the UK, especially in the south and especially again for young people (currently between 25 and 35% I believe). You should try to find out about unemployment in your sector before coming. 

To be able to study in _FP_ which is where you do the _grados _it's like doing the first 2 years of a degree so you need solid Spanish, at least C1 level. You can test your level of Spanish by going to the _Instituto de Cervantes _page and looking up the _DELE_ exam.
Also, you'd need to have Spanish nationality to be able to opt for jobs.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It all depends on why you are coming to Spain and of course your language skills.
> If you think you'd have better employment opportunities, well, I'm sorry to say that unemployment is much higher here than in the UK, especially in the south and especially again for young people (currently between 25 and 35% I believe). You should try to find out about unemployment in your sector before coming.
> 
> To be able to study in _FP_ which is where you do the _grados _it's like doing the first 2 years of a degree so you need solid Spanish, at least C1 level. You can test your level of Spanish by going to the _Instituto de Cervantes _page and looking up the _DELE_ exam.
> Also, you'd need to have Spanish nationality to be able to opt for jobs.


Are you sure about this?

My daughter is just completing her "Emergencia sanitaria" course before going on to be a paramedic, she hasn't been told that not being a Spanish citizen is a problem.

I'm quite concerned now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Are you sure about this?
> 
> My daughter is just completing her "Emergencia sanitaria" course before going on to be a paramedic, she hasn't been told that not being a Spanish citizen is a problem.
> 
> I'm quite concerned now.


You need Spanish nationality to sit oposiciones. So if the job requires taking opos, then yes, she'd need Spanish nationality.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And wouldn't that be against EU rules, except in some exempt cases, usually security related like armed forces?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> And wouldn't that be against EU rules, except in some exempt cases, usually security related like armed forces?


Most govt employment requires opos. 

I don't know if being a paramedic does.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There may be some jobs where being a Spanish citizen is a requirement, but according to this, for other types of post being a citizen of another EU member state would be acceptable:-
https://abcoposiciones.es/auxiliar-administrativo/


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Are you sure about this?
> 
> My daughter is just completing her "Emergencia sanitaria" course before going on to be a paramedic, she hasn't been told that not being a Spanish citizen is a problem.
> 
> I'm quite concerned now.


My thinking is that ...
To do "oposiciones" you usually need to have Spanish nationality, although maybe it depends. See here https://www.opositor.com/nacionalidad-como-requisito-en-las-oposiciones/36746 I think that to work in the Spanish national health system you need to do "oposiciones", don't you? I'm not trying to spread fear, but maybe it's something to check out
Secondly, I understood that Brexit has happened and that we will now need to go through the same steps as other non EU countries to get work which means proving that there are no EU citizens that can do the job, or to have EU citizenship. Therefore it would be more accurate to have said you need to have EU citizenship, not Spanish nationality


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

To be a teacher in a state school requires OPS but I'm sure spanish nationality isnt a requirement. Surely it would preclude other EU citizens from holding Government funded jobs? Might be wrong though!!. As for Brexit all UK nationals who are resident in Spain retain work rights which I assume mean that such people can apply for new jobs and be treated as other EU members, if not then we really have been lied to!!!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

My doctor is Russian not sure if she is a spanish national though!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kaipa said:


> To be a teacher in a state school requires OPS but I'm sure spanish nationality isnt a requirement. Surely it would preclude other EU citizens from holding Government funded jobs? Might be wrong though!!. As for Brexit all UK nationals who are resident in Spain retain work rights which I assume mean that such people can apply for new jobs and be treated as other EU members, if not then we really have been lied to!!!


As far as I understand the OP is British, not living in Spain atm....


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

In general terms the law allows EU citizens to access public positions, but after December the British will not be EU citizens of course...

The Spanish courts can restrict some public positions to Spanish nationals only via a special judicial process which has been successfully applied to several public professions, mainly judges, police, and other justice and security related positions. No health care positions are restricted under current laws.


----------



## oceanwaves (Dec 29, 2019)

I’m currently living in the UK now


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> The Spanish courts can restrict some public positions to Spanish nationals only via a special judicial process which has been successfully applied to several public professions, mainly judges, police, and other justice and security related positions. No health care positions are restricted under current laws.


And some of this info is in the link I posted or can be found by searching for "prerequisites oposiciones españa" or similar


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Overandout said:


> In general terms the law allows EU citizens to access public positions, *but after December the British will not be EU citizens *of course...
> 
> The Spanish courts can restrict some public positions to Spanish nationals only via a special judicial process which has been successfully applied to several public professions, mainly judges, police, and other justice and security related positions. No health care positions are restricted under current laws.


They are not actually EU citizens now, although they have some rights under the transition arrangements (which do not include for example voting in local government and EU elections).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

oceanwaves said:


> I’m currently living in the UK now


And British presumably


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And some of this info is in the link I posted or can be found by searching for "prerequisites oposiciones españa" or similar


_prerrequisitos_ that's supposed to read


----------



## oceanwaves (Dec 29, 2019)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And British presumably


Yep I am British, I thought the transition period was to remain the same as we were when we was eu members but now I’m confused

Would I even be able to get a NIE as my funds aren’t €5000 or above 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

oceanwaves said:


> Yep I am British, I thought the transition period was to remain the same as we were when we was eu members but now I’m confused
> 
> Would I even be able to get a NIE as my funds aren’t €5000 or above
> 
> Thanks again everyone


Again, and to stress, there are no such requirements to get an NIE. All you need is a passport and a reason for needing an NIE.

However, to get the green card or even a TIE is something quite different


----------



## oceanwaves (Dec 29, 2019)

The TIE is what I meant sorry as I would like to reside there for longer than 3 months


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

oceanwaves said:


> Yep I am British, I thought the transition period was to remain the same as we were when we was eu members but now I’m confused
> 
> Would I even be able to get a NIE as my funds aren’t €5000 or above
> 
> Thanks again everyone


 I think you're probably right, but you said you wanted to study didn't you? A _grado medio or superior_ ? I think that's a great idea in some ways, but you will need to find out if it's possible, for example...

I am not sure you will be able to get on an FP course as you're not Spanish and FP is further education and not obligatory education.
To have a chance of passing the course you will need a high level of Spanish.
When you finish the course it's likely that the transition period will be over and therefore you won't be a member of the EU and will need to fulfil different requirements in order to secure employment in Spain.
It's probably not impossible, but it looks like it's a long term project...


----------



## oceanwaves (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you for all your help, it’s been very useful 

Education aside, would I be able to work there doing jobs that are and aren’t health and social care related or not? I’m a bit concerned that I won’t meet the criteria needed to reside and work there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oceanwaves said:


> Thank you for all your help, it’s been very useful
> 
> Education aside, would I be able to work there doing jobs that are and aren’t health and social care related or not? I’m a bit concerned that I won’t meet the criteria needed to reside and work there.


If you come & register during the Brexit transition/implemantation period, you will have the right to live and work here. 

You are required to register as resident as soon as possible if you intend to stay more than 90 days. 

In order to register, you will either have to a) have a work contract, b)be registered as self-employed & running a business, or c) be able to show funds of around 6,500€ + private healthcare insurance for a year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Those posts not directly addressing the OP's question are now here

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...tish-citizens-moving-rights-spain-brexit.html


----------

